# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  SQL Error: 9003, Severity: 20, State: 1.

## Max72

Please, help me. 
I haven't a backup.


2006-05-26 11:35:22.76 server    Microsoft SQL Server  2000 - 8.00.818 (Intel X86) 
	May 31 2003 16:08:15 
	Copyright (c) 1988-2003 Microsoft Corporation
	Desktop Engine on Windows NT 5.2 (Build 3790: Service Pack 1)

2006-05-26 11:35:22.76 server    Copyright (C) 1988-2002 Microsoft Corporation.
2006-05-26 11:35:22.76 server    All rights reserved.
2006-05-26 11:35:22.76 server    Server Process ID is 1868.
2006-05-26 11:35:22.76 server    Logging SQL Server messages in file 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL$MSFW\LOG\ERRORLOG'.
2006-05-26 11:35:22.85 server    SQL Server is starting at priority class 'normal'(2 CPUs detected).
2006-05-26 11:35:23.65 server    SQL Server configured for thread mode processing.
2006-05-26 11:35:23.68 server    Using dynamic lock allocation. [500] Lock Blocks, [1000] Lock Owner Blocks.
2006-05-26 11:35:24.01 spid3     Starting up database 'master'.
2006-05-26 11:35:24.31 spid3     Error: 9003, Severity: 20, State: 1.
2006-05-26 11:35:24.45 spid3     Cannot recover the master database. Exiting.


THX
MaX

----------


## rmiao

Any disk related error in windows event log? Can you start sql service? Did anyone do anything on the server?

----------


## enriquemallon

This SQL Error implies that the master database got corrupt so in this situation you need to restore it with the help of backup only. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SpywareDr

:Confused:  

This thread is 8 years, 4 months, 2 weeks and 3 days old.

----------

